# The wonderful world of LGB "repairs"



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend aquired a large LGB collection from the 1970s to early 1980s to sell for some sort of estate settlement deal.

The odd bit, of all the locos, only one ran, and not that well. The first I have run into this myself, as often LGB items will run, even if not well in all my years of buying them.

I helped him catalog much of the stuff, and in the process was given one car as payment for help and bought one non-operational loco, a nice red 2090 diesel loco....good overall condition and very minimal wear on the skates and wheels.

First indication of a problem was the wheels were "out of quarter" along with one skate missing a spring.

Opening the motorblock showed the real horrors... Not sure why, but there were pliar/vice grip marks on one of the brass worms. I could never get the motor running, even after cleaning the oil out of it. Sure enough, the repairs extended into the INSIDE of the motor and one of the brush springs was broken.

Back home, found a spare spring, did some further cleaning and with a spare brush holder, the little loco runs again.

The amazing part is whoever did this put a lot of effort into making the stuff inoperable...

Now to sort out a Lionel 253E that has met with a similar fate.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Strange damage indeed... 
Good thing you repair these locomotives giving them a second change!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett; 

Sounds like your locomotives were subjected to the ministries of a really ham-fisted handyman. Good to read that you have one of them running again. Best of luck with the other locomotive. 

Back in my American Flyer days, I would sometimes buy junker locomotives just to get spare parts. Fortunately, the AF three-pole motors were realtively simple to trouble shoot and repair. As I remember, the worm was actually cut into the armature shaft, so a mangled worm would require replacing the armature as an assembly. Glad I never had to do that. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, and he has some nicer/rarer locos to sell out of this collection. 

At least with the Lionel loco I can get new...everything!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2090 engine takes the LGB short shaft motor and is widely available in the US from many dealers like Train-Li a sponsor on this forum. 
Also available is the lights, shoes and many other parts for this engine, check out the website of this sponsor.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Already fixed from some of my own spares as posted above Dan, but unfortunately Modell-Land do not have the missing light for the loco. They do have the bell tho, so I will have Joane put it in with my next order!


----------

